

Ask HN: How do you keep up with current events/news - vishalzone2002

I sometimes so overwhelmed with current events&#x2F;news from the various topics that interest me. Right now I just use google news but often find it not so useful and noisy.<p>Curious what other people use?
======
a3n
\- Hacker News. Skim the headlines, read only what's very interesting or very
relevant.

\- Daily email from the NYT. Skim the headlines, read only what's very
interesting or very relevant.

\- Google News. Skim the headlines, ...

Seriously, you almost always don't _need_ to know the details. Just to be
aware of things is usually enough. As you point out, if you try to know the
details, you'll be overwhelmed.

Just read what's very interesting or very relevant to you. Shift that when it
becomes a topic that you may need to vote on or work in, or some other measure
of relevance.

You cannot keep up. You can't. Let it go, and live your life.

------
blimpy
I still use RSS feeds from people's blogs and some news sites. And Twitter. I
find a regular general news weekly such as The Economist is good too, and more
measured than daily news bursts.

------
shadowmoses
Twitter [curate your followers] and Reddit [for things not on your own radar]

